# RecipeDB - Batz Altbier



## Batz (21/11/10)

Batz Altbier   Ale - Düsseldorf Altbier  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes I've been brewing this Alt for a few years now, nice simple recipe and a very pleasant ale, rarely not on tap here.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Munich II    1 kg BB Ale Malt    0.25 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.06 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1 ml Lallemand - Nottingham Yeast         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 26.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## manticle (21/11/10)

I was under the impression this was already in the db. No idea why.

I've been meaning to try yours, smurto's and maybe yardy's to compare with a couple of versions of my own. Don't know why altbier excites me so much since I've never had a commercially brewed one but there's somehting about them/the idea of them that makes me happy.


----------



## brando (21/11/10)

Strange...I just went looking for this recipe from an old post...and up it pops! 

What yeast Batz?


----------



## Shed101 (21/11/10)

Can't even remember if I tried this last week, but that Ok/fest was damn tasty!


----------



## Batz (21/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> Can't even remember if I tried this last week, but that Ok/fest was damn tasty!




The Oktoberfest was all Liberty hops, my inventory must have played up because I didn't have the hops I was expecting to use, so Liberty was a quick substitute. I can't remember why I ordered them...nice wheat prehaps?

Batz


----------



## manticle (21/11/10)

Hi Batz - I know you're possibly still working on the recipe so apologies if it's just an oversight you're already fixing but at the moment there's two hop additions of 6% spalt at 60 minutes. Is it [email protected] or [email protected] 60 and 20 @ another point? Cheers.


----------



## winkle (21/11/10)

It was on tap at the cave (for a while anyhow) very nice it was too :icon_cheers:.


----------

